# Who has stock of IPV4s and or Plume Veil



## phlux22 (17/9/15)

Looking to get an IPV4 /s with the Plume Veil, or Volocity, but cant seem to find any local places with stock.


----------



## Alex (18/9/15)

phlux22 said:


> Looking to get an IPV4 /s with the Plume Veil, or Volocity, but cant seem to find any local places with stock.



Off topic comment from me, just wanted to say I like the username.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phlux22 (18/9/15)

Lol, thanks


----------



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

Hey @phlux22 

We have stock of the IPV4S in black. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods

We have some Velocity V2 coming in later today. These are designed by Kindbright and look rather interesting 

Hugo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phlux22 (18/9/15)

Thanks, will be ordering towards the end of the month. Rough idea of the price for the Velocity V2?


----------



## Sir Vape (18/9/15)

Awesome would be around same price as the V1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (18/9/15)

Im also looking for stock of the plumeveil so plz guys

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phlux22 (19/9/15)

can only find on fasttech and they are replica's


----------



## method1 (19/9/15)

Vapeshop has the plume veil (infinite clone), at least that's what their site says.


----------



## kelly22 (19/9/15)

Thanks @method1

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

